# Blue Jean Teddy Bear



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

When my ex husband's father died 8 years ago, I took a pair of his old jeans and made a teddy bear for my now DD14 (she was his favorite  ). My husband's father unfortunately passed on about 3 years ago...and we found a pair of his jeans recently. You know where this post is going...I wanna make a bear for Alex. Only problem is I can't find a free pattern! :Bawling: Any ideas? I want it to be one that has moving arms and legs, not one of those flat ones... :help:


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Hey Ruby! I made a denim bear too! I would be happy to share the pattern. Actually I just enlarged an old pattern I found many years ago. I am embarrassed to tell you that my bear still does not have the head attatched, I "Lost" it for many years and then found it after I lost my dh..now I will get busy and get the head on!

I wanted to put a fleece vest on him but don't know if I can sew that well..usually I just do quilts.

This bear is about 36" high but I'll try and just dig up the original old pattern which is much smaller and get it to you. 

Send me a PM and we'll exchange email addies and what not and get it done. :hobbyhors 

LQ


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Try the library. I have a book (somewhere) that has various patterns of what you described. They were all the rage a few years ago, so your library very likely has a craft book with them.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

You might find this useful.............................
http://www.ehow.com/how_2040562_simple-jointed-teddy-bear.html

If your not too crazy about that one, a search (google) for "Free jointed teddy bear patterns" will find you more.  


.


----------

